# PMK oil synthesys from PMK CAS 28578-16-7



## Selassi (Oct 19, 2022)

Hey everyone,

Anyone has tried this conversion with phosphoric acid instead of HCl?

I got this pathway
1kg 285
1kg water
150gr NaOH

After 430gr phos


----------



## Curiousonion

Just out of curiosity why do you want to use phosphoric acid?


----------



## Selassi

So swim can use 316-steel for the conversion and not glass or plastic.


----------

